# WARNING



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought I would share this so that no one might have it happen to them.

I have a big 5 HP air compressor that drives almost everything in the shop including but not limited to my air sanders, drilling, driving, mechanical tools, and my spray booth finishing equipment. It cranks out 21 cfm and albeit the compressor itself is old, she's quiet and dependable. When I run to the house for lunch or head out the door to purchase supplies I most often leave it on and for 7 years this has been the case.

On Saturday afternnon I was sanding down a table when I heard a short squeel that seemed like it came from the compressor…..then another…...then a big sqeel and POOF, the electric motor burst into flames. I was quick of the mark and grabbed a fire extinguisher and in seconds the fire was out but not before filling the shop with acrid smoke….deathlike in its toxic smell….........

Had I not been in the shop…...........it probably would have burnt to the ground.

I am happy to say that after purchasing a new motor ($$$$CHING CHING$$$$$$$$$) that my 1962 Brunner compressor runs once again….quiet, powerful and am once again back in business.

Assuming that dust gets sucked into electric motors I bet its a good idea to take some comprssed air and blow the dust out on a regular basis…....it might not juts save your shop…...it might save your life!

Cheers


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Very helpful info.Thanks Roman.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Dust does get everywhere… Thank you


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, scary, All WW tools should have a TEFC motor to address the sawdust issue


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Roman, it must be our week for compressors.
Last night I was draining my 6 hp gas driven hot dog compressor for the day and I opened one tank and partially opened the second one.
The butterfly valve was bent and now spinning instead of turning. I put a wrench on it but no luck
So, I just set it back down on the ground to drain and *POW!* out shoots the valve and digs a 4 inch hole in the ground.
I was just lucky I set in down seconds before or I would be talking like a girl right now.

Lesson here?

I knew it was bent and in need of replacement but I kept using it " one more time"

Glad you too were able to doge the bullet with your motor.

Bob


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

my compressor is pretty noisy so i built a little shed outside away from the dust for it but I need to make a better switch to turn it off when i go in for the night. Glad you were there to stop the blaze.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad you were there Roman, scary for sure.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

You have me thinking of installing a shut off timer in my shop for this.

Bob


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Similar occurrence with my 36 year-old band saw with the 50 year-old motor. I was happily sawing away at nothing too strenuous when I smelled something like an electrical short- then smoke seeping out from behind my homemade base. By the time I unplugged it and pulled it away from the wall the smoke was billowing and - as you stated- acrid as the depths of hell. I took the Fein vacuum that I use for most of my dust collection and sucked up the smoke. The motor was fried and I replaced it with another used motor that was conveniently in the way in the shop anyhow. The band saw works like a charm now. It could have been dust- but I suspect that in this case (my base is mostly enclosed plywood) it was just old age. What should we expect from a 50+ year-old lawnmower motor.


----------



## herg1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll bet that most of us have "things" that are left plugged in every night when we leave the shop. I know I have an oscillating fan that runs year round which reduces the rust problem in my shop. I will add that to my monthly list of cleaning as I really have not thought of doing that to this piece of equipment. Thanks for the head-up.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

There is a ceiling mount extinguisher that has a fire sprinkler type head on it that is designed to go off automatically at high temp to suppress a car fire in a garage, might be something worth looking into. I saw it in the handyman magazine awhile back.

Alex


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow…thanks for the post….I've left my shop compressor on sometimes for various reasons….I will now shut it off when out of the shop….I do blow off the motors and my tools after every use though - its just obsessive compulsiveness on my part…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Most motor problems start with a worn bearing in my experience, but the insulation does break down over time. Any electrical device connected to power, even small batteries, is a potential fire. I had the flash on my 35 mm camera burn up several years ago. I was outdoors, fortunately. I smelled the unmistakable smell of electrical fire. I couldn't figure out where it was coming from. All of a sudden the flash on my camera started to smoke. I turn it off, it didn't burst into flames but I suspect that was the next move for it ;-)) The batteries were stuck in the compartment. When I finally go them out, they were swollen and starting to rupture. If I had put it away in the closet and forgotten to turn it off, it might have burned the house down :-((

After our Aerostar spontaneously combusted, I did a little research. Fords starting fires is one of the best kept secrets in corporate America. I have almost exclusively owned Fords all my life, but I would never sleep in a house with a Ford parked in the garage again!!


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

Check this out, not all the expensive.

Ceiling Mounted Unmanned Fire Extinguisher


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Alex, that is a really good idea!
I 'm going to get a couple here.

Bob


----------



## sidestepmcgee (Mar 14, 2008)

before my pancake oilless goes dead it seems I get a sqeel and followed by a boom if I let go so far ,normally unplug it in time but it always makes the hair on my neck go straight.scary stuff,glad everything is well.


----------



## cowdog80 (Oct 14, 2009)

No flames, but mine crashed out under similar circumstances not too long ago.

Eric
Greensboro, NC
Woodworkers Store


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

time and material pricing

replace/recharge fire extinguisher…........................... 25 bucks
time…................................................ ................. 1 1/2 hr

- remove motor, belts and collect electrical data,
phone shopping/pricing ........................................ 3 hourss
- first trip to electrical supplier and purchase…............. 3 hourss
- Return trip to get motor as it was not a 
stock item …........................................................ 1 hour
- new motor…..................................................... 650 bucks
- emergency same day shipping charges…............... 250 bucks
- time to put everything back together
,testing, adjustment, replace all old wiring,.............. 6 hours x 2 guys

16 hours at 20 bucks and hour ….............................. 320
material…............................................................... 1,000
taxes

saving the shop….................................Pricelss.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

After watching my neighbor's house burn down after a lightning strike in August 2008, the prospect of a house fire really scares me. Luckily no one was hurt. He just moved in to the rebuilt home this July. I think the workshop is the biggest threat when it comes to fire, because it's easy to forget things. I sometimes forget to turn off my air compressor, so I appreciate this warning and am going to try my best to do better. Thanks for the post.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Bob I bought an old compressor once at a garage sale. I took it home and a few days later decided to refurb some parts of it. I didn't even concider that it had been used in several years. there was no cord on it. I thought I would check to see if any rust or crud was in the tank before using it so I wrenched the drain petcock loose and began unscrewing it with my hand….you already know what happened then. It also blew a hole in the ground about 8" deep. My hand hurt but it still works ok. Nobody saw me do it so it's all good!


----------



## jeffreythree (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to work at a company where all of the compressors were outside in little sheds near each building. I asked why, and they said it is better to have a shed burn than the whole building. Also a lot quieter inside.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

My shop is wired to the house service panel. When I come in from woodworking, I flip the breakers to the shop. I like to err on the side of caution.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Roman.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Always remember…........Murphey's Law is constantly in place.


----------

